# 1941 Elgin; Whats the value of this bike??



## drane1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I posted on buy sell trade but havent got any responses. I figure Im wrong about what its worth. Can anyone give me some insight as to what I can sell this for??


----------



## HARPO (Jan 20, 2015)

Very clean Resto! >oohs great.
BTW...what DID you have it listed for?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I didn't see your ad. How much did you list it for? This isn't what I would call a resto but more of a custom. That said you will have to find someone that appreciates the paint/modifications made. As it sits I would think maybe a few hundred give or take. V/r Shawn


----------



## drane1 (Jan 20, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Very clean Resto! >oohs great.
> BTW...what DID you have it listed for?




I was looking to see if anyone had a muscle bike to trade. specifically a Krate.


----------



## drane1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was looking to trade for a muscle bike. Specifically a Krate. Definitely entertaining offers...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2015)

I sold a similar bike last year, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...bicycle-335-shipped-L-K!&highlight=elgin+tank 
I think I priced it very reasonably, shipping was about $50.  Yours is shinier but has lots of incorrect parts.  Only the frame, tank, fenders and truss rods are correct.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 20, 2015)

250 to 350 is what everyone was trying to get mine for ,all original and complete , i sent it to cuba ,wpb , world wide cycle seller


----------



## drane1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Man Im not even sure about the forks. It just left to san Jose for $400


----------

